# Made a dpdr channel, going more i depth on things



## esroh (Jan 4, 2017)

Check out my channel,

im talking about whatever comes to mind regarding dpdr.

Some topics ive never heard people discuss.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSiRUOjU2Al1ZhM5Bm1jZFA?view_as=subscriber

Cheers.


----------

